#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-24
<kamusin> buenas
<pedro_> wenas kamusin , como va?
<gtox> hola que tal
<kamusin> viento viento y tu pedro
<pedro_> kamusin: bien bien
<pedro_> holas gtox
<kamusin> con ganas de seguir el 18 nomas :P
<gtox> como estan todos
<gtox> siii el 18 estuvo bueno
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<gtox> hola c3959
<gtox> chicos que distrito de linux es mejor para ustedes
<gtox> ?
<gtox> saben yo nesecito un distrito para la recuperacion de archivos informaticos
<gtox> no se que distrito esta creado para eso
<c3959> hola gtox
<c3959> puedes usar ubunutu para eso
<c3959> con el software especifico para lo que necesitas
<kamusin> suerte si es un sistema de archivos ext
<kamusin> :P
<gtox> lo que yo quiero hacer es usar linux y recuperar archivos en discos dañados
<gtox> ya sea que usen tiger, windows, y linunx
<kamusin> para analisis forense ?
<kamusin> gtox, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=analisis+forense+distro+linux
<gtox> kamusin como hiciste eso
<gtox> jajjajajjajajaj
<kamusin> google this
<gtox> como hiciste que se escribiera solo XD
<gtox> hey muchas gracias encontre lo que buscaba
<gtox> se llama helix
<gtox> http://www.snipergaming.co.uk/Helix_V1.9-07-13a-2007.iso
<gtox> bueno me tengo que bañar
<gtox> para ir a trabajar
<gtox> muchas gracias
<gtox> por la ayuda prestada
<gtox> que todos esten bien
<gtox> un abrazo
<arvaro> jajaja wuena kamusin
<jaimico> hola hola hola
<jaimico> como estan
<jaimico> ??????
<pedro_> wenas fabio
<fabio> wena pedro_
<fabio> como andamios
<pedro_> bien bien y tu ?
<fabio> bien también
<fabio> odiando al día lunes
<pedro_> yo odiando el 'enlace' de internet
<fabio> vtr aún odiando?
<pedro_> el enlace de la oficina
<pedro_> es peor que el de mi casa hahah
<fabio> chiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<fabio> acá no esta mejor la cosa, una retroescavadora "paso a llevar" unas tuberias con cables de datos a la bodega así que esta densa la cosa por allá
<pedro_> hahahahah!
<pedro_> media caga
<fabio> ni me digai, después el que tiene que reconectar soy yo, ya mande a comprar cable y soy repenca para hacer cables de red
 * fabio se lamenta de no tener un estudiante en practica 
<fabio> necesito un esclavo
<pedro_> haha son necesarios esos wones
<darth> hola
<sortega> buenas tardes a todos
<c3959> hola sortega
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-25
<Guest2284> adios
<lco124> how I can join the group?
<pedro_> wenas kamusin
<kamusin> buenas pedro_ arvaro
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> buenas c3959
<c3959> pedro_: como estas?
<pedro_> c3959: bien y tu que tal?
<c3959> con sueño
<c3959> (modo fefa pedro_ hoy xd)
<c3959> me dormi como las 4am
<c3959> pedro_ ^
<pedro_> shuuu
<pedro_> te quedaste jugando fifa como el arvaro ?
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> arvaro tambien con trasnoche?
<arvaro> si c3959
<cerverus> hola arvaro, pedro_
<cerverus> yo se que estan ocupados en el tema del dsl, pero como no he resivido respuesta para fijar un dia para la charla de la utem y se viene ensima por que como dije hay que pedir las cosas con 2 semanas de anticipacion me dijo el director de la carrera, que se puede hacer? por que insisto por la lista de correo pero nada
<c3959> cerverus: porfa espera por una respuesta
<c3959> pedro_ y arvaro deben estar ocupados por el momento
<cerverus> ok, no hay problem
<pedro_> holas cerverus !
<pedro_> oye no mandaron el correo?
<pedro_> pa que lo hagamos luego del EL
<pedro_> hasta ahi quede yo creo
<pedro_> cerverus: vas al EL  ?
<cerverus> los ultimos que he mandado han sido pidiendo una confirmacion para la fecha de la charla
<cerverus> cuando es?
<cerverus> no me han llegado a mi esos
<pedro_> deja cachar cerverus
<pedro_> el encuentro es el 25,26,27 de octubre
<pedro_> en talca
<fabio> pedro_, andate solito a Talca
<cerverus> tendria que confirmar, creo poder el 26 y 27 por temas laborales
<cerverus> iria a ver charlas, por que no me siento preparado como para hacer una :P
<cerverus> o para ayudarlos en el stand
<cerverus> y por la fecha de la charla, para cuando podria ser?, aun pienso que seria bueno una el 6 de octubre, pero solo uno me dijo que podria ser, pero no se ha confirmado nada, por que igual el director de informatica esta ancioso por que se aga en esa sede
<pedro_> cerverus: el 27 esta el dia gnome, ahi teni que puro ir
<pedro_> cerverus: creo que como pa noviembre, podriamos confirmar algo bien bien
<pedro_> asi aprovechamos las charlas que se daran en el EL
<pedro_> ;-)
<pedro_> pq estan todos como trabajando para eso
<cerverus> oo ok
<cerverus> entonces no se podria hacer ninguna en octubre?
<pedro_> cerverus: anda al dia gnome! :-)
<pedro_> parece que no por temas de tiempo y disponibilidad del grupo
<cerverus> ok ok, igual les serviria como para ensayar :P
<pedro_> weno ademas si es en noviembre hay mas tiempo para difusion
<pedro_> :-)))
<cerverus> ok ok, entonces tratare de ir para el gnome day
<cerverus> como cuanto sale un pasaje para talca?? y cuanto uno se demora?
<cerverus> soy un poco lerdo para esas cosas :P
<c3959> es en talca, no era curico?
<pedro_> universidad de talca en curico
<pedro_> eso eso
<pedro_> talca curico la misma cosa no mas
<pedro_> cierto fabio  ?
 * pedro_ arranca
<arvaro> cerverus pa despues del EL lo de la utem, la verdad estamos varios preparando cosas para el EL por lo tanto se hace dificil
<[|HuGO|]> buenos dias
<cerverus> ok, no problem
<cerverus> pero como llego a curico?, alguien sabe?, siempre me pierdo como para llegar a la universidad de talca, y cuanto salen los pasajes? :P
<arvaro> cerverus lo mas rapido y economico es tren
<arvaro> hola [|HuGO|]
<cerverus> aa ok
<cerverus> y de hay para la universidad?
<[|HuGO|]> que tal todo arvaro !
<arvaro> bien [|HuGO|]
<arvaro> tu q tal?
<pedro_> cerverus: es cerca, hay colectivos
<[|HuGO|]> bien bien trabajando ya :D
<[|HuGO|]> pedro_ :D
<pedro_> holas [|HuGO|] ! que tal?
<[|HuGO|]> muy bien pedro_ gracias y tu?
<pedro_> bien tambien :-)
<cerverus> aa ok, gracias, entonces cualquier cosa confirmo
<cerverus> y cuanto sale la entrada?
<cerverus> por si puedo ir el 26?
<[|HuGO|]> Alguien a usado OnTime?
<arvaro> [|HuGO|] nop
<SASATA> hola
<c3959> SASATA: hola
<SASATA> hola
<pedro_> fabio: ahora!
<fabio> arvaro, mira  dia.gnome.cl
<arvaro> ok
<fabio> fijate en el menú, cachai como cambiar los colores
<fabio> quedo uno azul y otro blanco
<fabio> y el blanco como que no me tira mucho
<arvaro> fabio el azul es el color del hover
<arvaro> habria q editar el css y asignarle el mismo color
<arvaro> cachai?
<fabio> el css es el que esta en apariencia -> editor?
<arvaro> yep
<pedro_> dejate de wear pos
 * pedro_ arranca
 * fabio se hace el loco
<arvaro> .nav a{ ...
<arvaro> busca el background
<arvaro> ahi le asignas color #lo-que-sea
<fabio> aaaaaaaaah ya cache
<fabio> cache porque son blancos ...
 * fabio se siente estupido
<SASATA> gnome day en chioe wena 27 de ocutbre
<SASATA> pa acerle publi en aricaa
<pedro_> dele no mas :-)
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-26
<SASATA> adios
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<fefa> buenos dias
<pedro_> bonjorno
<fefa> como va pedro_ ?
<pedro_> fefa: bien y tu como esta la salud?
<fefa> mejor esperando el resultado de lso examenes nomas
<fefa> :)
<pedro_> wena :-)
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro c3959 fabio fefa pedro_
<pedro_> hola sortega
<fefa> hola seba
<sortega> como estan?
<pedro_> wendi y vos?
<sortega> aburrido en clases
<sortega> llevo media hora esperando a que el profe al menos diga "Hola" xD
<c3959> sortega: toma la iniciativa y saluda tu a la clase :-P
<sortega> jajajajaa
<c3959> oie a todo esto
<c3959> cuantos van el sabado al dsl
<c3959> ?
<sortega> en stgo o en curico?
<c3959> sortega: pero el stand de ubuntu-cl se mueve a curico, o no?
<c3959> o ando medio perdio xd
<sortega> yo lo llevo :-P
<sortega> voy de expositor tambien
<c3959> sortega: por eso seba, sabes cuanto van para alla
<c3959> van a faltar manos?
<sortega> nop, voy con 4 compañeros
<sortega> que van a estar en el stand
<c3959> aaa ok
<c3959> y los de aca de stgo
<c3959> que dicen?
<kamusin> wenas
<fabio> sortega, vas a hablar de mark y sus cosas?
<sortega> fabio, voy a hablar un poco de él, pero no es la base de la charla
<c3959> mark gonzalez? a la seleccion y eso? <troll>
<sortega> lol
<fabio> xD
<fabio> lo decía por el nombre que le diste
<sortega> aaa xD
<fabio> amemos a mark y todo su reino <- eso enteni lol
<kamusin> jaja
<sortega> jajajajajajaja noo para nada
<sortega> voy a hablar de la comunidad, de como es el proceso de lanzamiento, de los cambios que se vienen, etc
<fefa> "del reinado de fefa al podeeeer"
<fefa> jajajaj
<fefa> lease con tono de muajajajaj:p
<sortega> xD
 * sortega tiene miedo de fefa xD
<fefa> jjajaja
<sortega> vieron esto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNBP18nrRdw
<sortega> ??
<fefa> jajajajaj
<SASATA>  /msg NickServ identify v39x-
<sortega> fail xD
<SASATA> sii ctm..
<SASATA> a camviar
<sortega> jajajaja
<sortega> os dejo
<sortega> nos vemos
<pedro_> arvaro andate pa la casa!
<sasata> puta ke somos guenso pa xatear aka
<sasata> jaojaoja
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-27
<sasata> adios
<fefa> buenooos dias
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<kamusin> buenas
<fefa> como va?
<pedro_> hola hola
<c3959> hola pedro_
<kamusin> pedro_, vas al encuentro los 3 días?
<sortega> Buenos dias c3959 fabio fefa kamusin pedro_
<fefa> hola seba
<kamusin> olas sortega fefa
<sortega> como estan?
<kamusin> aqui tratando de convencer a lso jefes para que sean sponsor del EL
<kamusin> sortega, tu sabes quien es el que la lleva en la organizacion del EL?
<sortega> kamusin, no se si sera el cabecilla pero Rogelio Meza es quien he visto mas metido en el asunto
<SASATA> holaa
<fefa> a esta hora el canal esta "en fuego"
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> :p
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-28
<kamusin> buenas danielgc  :)
<danielgc> wena wena kamusin como estas?
<kamusin> bien y tu danielgc  que tal todo por el norte?
<caravena> Hola kamusin danielgc
<caravena> Reportando con 12.10 :)
<kamusin> wena
<danielgc> kamusin, aca todo bien gracias un poco nublado y como esta la cosa por esos lados
<danielgc> caravena hola como estas
<kamusin> igual aca.. flor de dia
<caravena_> Emocionado, terminando un proyecto académico
<caravena_> Ahora espero tener un poco de tiempo para ubuntu 12.10
<caravena_> Como estás kamusin?
<kamusin> todo bien y alla?
<caravena_> Bien bien
<caravena_> Gracias
<fefa> bueenos dias
<kamusin> buen dia fefa arvaro
<caravena_> Nos leemos, que estén bien
<fefa> hola kamusin
<c3959> holas buenas!!
<arvaro> hola todos
<c3959> hola arvaro
<SASATA> hola señoress
<fefa> yap a celebrar lso cunmple:p
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-29
<SASATA> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2013-09-24
<christiandr007> hola
<christiandr007> alguien XD
<pedro_> hola cositos
<pedro_> hola fabio_ !
<pedro_> tamos listos entonces con alojamiento seguin vi en el correo?
<fabio_> wena pedro_!
<fabio_> pedro_, solo para los extranjeros...
<fabio_> ahora tenemos que buscar uno para los chilensis
#ubuntu-cl 2013-09-25
<pedro_> wena wena
<c3959> hola pedro_
<pedro_> que tal c3959 ?
<c3959> pedro_: bien bien
<c3959> y tu que cuentas?
#ubuntu-cl 2017-09-25
<mmolinav> Hola Estimad@s ... sigue en pie la comunidad Ubuntu en Chilito???
